# Header verbessern



## _root (12. August 2005)

Ich finde den Banner irgendwie noch zu langweilig. Habt ihr vielleicht noch Verbesserungs- oder Änderungsvorschläge?

Hier der Header 

MfG aCid


----------



## AKrebs70 (12. August 2005)

Hallo!
Der Link geht nicht!

Axel


----------



## _root (12. August 2005)

Müsste jetzt gegen ... hab mal den Link geändert.

aCid


----------



## AKrebs70 (12. August 2005)

Sieht schonmal ganz nett aus. Mann könnte mehr dazu sagen wenn man ein ungefähres Gesamtbild deiner Seite hätte.
Kommen dort auch noch Navigations-Ellemente hinein?
Was ist das Thema deine Seite?

Axel


----------



## _root (12. August 2005)

Das ganze soll ne Private Seite werden. Infos über mich und meine "Projekte", Fotos usw. eben was auf so ner privaten Seite is.

Und der Rest der Seite steht nich nicht. Wollte eben oben anfangen und mich dann runterarbeiten... 

MfG aCid


----------



## Duddle (12. August 2005)

Wenn du deine Fotos vorstellen wirst, warum nicht ein hübsches in den Header packen, mit einer Schrift verzieren und fertig?

Weitergehend könntest du gar ein Script schreiben, das zufällig Bilder aus deinem Galeriefolder nimmt, mit deinem Schriftzug versieht und in den Header haut. Alles möglich   


Scheinbar wirst du die Seite recht clean aufbauen, also vermeide Trendwhore-"wie-jede-Clanseite"-Header, Grunge und ähnliche Stile. Keep it simple, stupid   



Duddle


----------



## ShadowMan (12. August 2005)

Hi!

Bei einem solchen Banner würde ich es mir überlegen, ob man ihn nicht besser noch kleiner macht von der Höhe her. Das finde ich auch immer klasse, wenn Seiten nicht immer so mega fette Banner oben hängen haben. Es muss aber einfach zum Gesamtbild passen.
Daher dürfte es schwierig sein, Bannertipps zu geben, ohne den Rest der Seite gesehn zu haben 

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## xelix (12. August 2005)

Ich würde wie gesagt erst mit dem restlichen Teil anfangen, und nicht mit dem Banner.
 Es ist nämlich schwerer, eine Seite einem Banner anzupassen, als einen Banner einer Seite.

 Bis dann,


 Felix


----------



## chrisbergr (14. August 2005)

Ich frage mich eh immer wieder, warum man nicht ein komplettes Design in PS oder dem Grafikprogramm seiner Wahl erstellt anstelle dieser typischen Header-Content-Footer unterscheidung und das immer so 'quadratisch' macht..

Ein Urteil von nur einem Banner kann ich mir ebenfalls kaum erlauben, das einzigste was mir auffällt ist, dass er durch den vielen Freiraum etwas öde rüber kommt.

Gruß
#ACID


----------

